# Taking hedgie on his first 1 and 1/2 trip; Advice?



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Little Foot has taken rides to the vet, but this will be his first long car ride; about an hour and a half. We are going to visit my boyfriend for the weekend. I am planning on putting him in his little carrier for the car ride, and I am packing his cage for once we get to the house. I was planning on putting a thermometer in the car to regulate temperature. Are there any other suggestions or things I need to consider while traveling with him that long?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone had a similar question to you as well
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=5892
They answer it all on there ^-^


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

I took my Wiilbur last week down to my aunt's house. This was his 2nd time in the car, his first time was when we first got him and he was a total mess...throwing up (the first time).

The second time, i knew that there was a chance he could get sick again so i took the liberty of leaving earlier, and stopping at some stopping areas every so often...that way he wouldn't go fully there and would have time to calm down again for a while.


----------

